# Railfanning 06/08/2013 Glendale, Ohio



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't see this too often. Dual CSX Trains moving through the Evendale Ohio Interchange at Sharon Road just North of Cincinnati. 

Was pretty cool to see and my son got to see this up close as well. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pics. My son and his family live near an active track in the Norfolk area. Needless to say my 3 year old grandson loves trains. Just like his grandpa. 

Dan


----------

